# Arguing pilots overshoot destination by 150 miles, spark hijack alert



## CougarKing (23 Oct 2009)

Just some news from yesterday:

oops! 



> *Arguing Pilots Overshoot Airport By 150 Miles*
> 
> (from Sky News)
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (23 Oct 2009)

Saw that on the CTV News.  Interesting and scary at the same time.......Thank God for Auto Pilot.  One portion of the article showed footage from one flight (Not NWA) where a passenger actually filmed the pilot asleep.


----------



## Dissident (23 Oct 2009)

Yeah, I remember reading of a plane overshooting the destination cause both pilots were asleep and it took a flight attendant to check on the pilots to wake them....


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2009)

WTF?

Do the the first names of the crew members in question happen to be Stan & Ollie, seen here going through the pre-landing checklist?





 :


----------

